# Travel: Hanoi - What to do?



## togovn (Nov 4, 2008)

Being one of the most charming capital cities in Asia where past, present and future are all bended so well in one single place, Hanoi truly deserves a several days stay. And, make sure you go these places to have best experience of Vietnam's capital city.

1. Ho Chi Minh complex, visiting his Mausoleum, the Presidential Palace and his old houses. The Mausoleum is where the body of the greatest president of Vietnam is kept in a glass coffin. The Presidential Palace is a beautiful French building that was originally built for the French General Governor of Indochina, later on Ho Chi Minh worked in the building. 

2. One Pillar Pagoda: Built in the 11th century as a memorial to the Goddess of Mercy. The whole pagoda stands on a column and it shapes like a lotus flower, erected from a little pond.

3. The Temple of Literature: the once biggest education center of Vietnam and also the most beautiful temple in the country dedicated to Confucius- the founder of Confucianism. 

4. Museum of Ethnology: Biggest one in town displaying exhibits and lives of 54 groups of people living in Vietnam. The place has an exotic collection of traditional houses of peoples in Vietnam.

5. Old Quarter: Trading part of the city, most populated and flourish place in town. Thousands of tiny shops selling cheap things. Ideal to look for clothes, fake watches, fake Lacoste T-shirt and nice painting galleries. Every last 3 evening of the week, part of the Old Quarter is only for the pedestrians (traffic is banned). Local shops are the set up in the middle of the daytime-busy streets to sell local thing. Pretty good for going out having a look. Watch your language once you're here, just to be on the safe side.

6. Ngoc Son temple: A nice little temple dedicated to one of the 10 best generals in war history. The temple was built in the 18 century. Make sure you see a turtle (maintained in a glass coffin) to the small roof next to the temple, which used to be living in the water of the lake.

7. Cheap clothes and watches: Go to Hang Dao street (near the Sword Lake). This is where you can find a 4$ Lacost T-shirts or a 3$ Swiss watch. I'm sure they're not really bad comparing to a the genuin.

8. For a traffic experience? Spend around 4$/hour renting a cyclo, you will be cycled around the Old Quarter, be a part of the amazing traffic. After that, first thing you're gonna say is: I have survived. 

9. Wanna taste a bit of the local culture? Go to cafe Lam (91 Nguyen Huu Huan street) where you taste nice Vietnamese coffee, but seeing the local is more interesting for those who expect) 

10. Heard of the Water Puppet show? It originated in Vietnam and the ticket is about 2.5$ where you see 1 hour show of the stunning art takes place on the water. The Puppet theater is on the bank of the Sword Lake. Can't miss it. 





Room 1905 - No. 101 Lang Ha Street - Dong Da District - Hanoi - Vietnam Tel: +84.4. 35626144 | Fax: +84.4.35626145
website: www.togo.vn
email: togovn@gmail.com - marketing@togo.com


----------

